# anyone try this medication



## Israel (Feb 16, 2002)

Hey everyone ... Im an 18 yr. male and i've had IBS for almost a year.. im just wondering if anyone has tried Doxepin... i personally dont like it at all because of the drowsynes.... Im wondering what medications do work and have no sideaffects.... Does Bowel support really work from GNC??? Please post a message or email me.. thank YOU


----------



## UNBEARABLE (Dec 9, 2001)

Hi Israel, I would like to welcome you to the ibs group and would like to tell you that Yes I have tried Bowel support from gnc and so far so good I ve been on it for about 2 months and it seems as if I am now able to go a little bit further from my home without alot of worries still some but not as much so I would recommend you try it. Good luck take care.


----------

